# 6-30 7-1 results



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I got to the river hoping it would be nice and clear but I was totally wrong, Muddy and still full of debris, I started on my bait catching and only had a single bluegill before dark. Nothing was biting then finally a drum and a couple channel cats after midnight . I then moved to a place I figured would be worth a try. Finally at around 2 o'clock I was really cat fishing. First off I caught a nice little 11 pounder (post spawn)





















followed by a 5 pounder later in the night. It was morning that brought the big boy, my personal best again at 60 pounds. I luckily had just found a giant cooler floating on the river on my last adventure and kept it for a reason. Since I was by myself I had to go find someone to take some pics for me. After our photo session I released it to grow and be caught another day. The water temp has dropped to 72 degrees.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

like your reports. pls keep them coming.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Did


33highland said:


> I got to the river hoping it would be nice and clear but I was totally wrong, Muddy and still full of debris, I started on my bait catching and only had a single bluegill before dark. Nothing was biting then finally a drum and a couple channel cats after midnight . I then moved to a place I figured would be worth a try. Finally at around 2 o'clock I was really cat fishing. First off I caught a nice little 11 pounder (post spawn)
> View attachment 213819
> View attachment 213820
> View attachment 213821
> followed by a 5 pounder later in the night. It was morning that brought the big boy, my personal best again at 60 pounds. I luckily had just found a giant cooler floating on the river on my last adventure and kept it for a reason. Since I was by myself I had to go find someone to take some pics for me. After our photo session I released it to grow and be caught another day. The water temp has dropped to 72 degrees.


 did you get that big one on a bluegill


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

no the 11 pounder was caught on the gill, I cut some gashes in it after it died. The big one was on a 14 inch channel cat similar to this one I used next. It was slightly bigger than this one. The smallest 5 pounder was on a chunk of drum.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fish of a lifetime. Congratulations bud!!!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

C


33highland said:


> View attachment 213824
> no the 11 pounder was caught on the gill, I cut some gashes in it after it died. The big one was on a 14 inch channel cat similar to this one I used next. It was slightly bigger than this one. The smallest 5 pounder was on a chunk of drum.


cool great report thanks


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Congrats on one hell of a fish! Love your reports so keep them coming.


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

Great job! That's makes me want to go fishing lol


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking what pool are you fishing in?


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

byrd pool,


----------



## bpoe42kac (Dec 1, 2015)

That's a beast! I'm still looking for that 60 pound flathead....got the blue over 60, but not the flattie!! Congrats!!!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

STUD cat, way to go!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, my one message in all my reports is to help folks realize cat fishing isn't only about having skipjacks or shad to catch nice fish. When I leave my house I have a big tub of wax worms and a tub of night crawlers. Then the adventure begins. The ohio river is the most diversified river fishing opportunity available locally and in my opinion fishing it should be also. Of course skips and shad catch fish but don't let not having them stop you from catching fish.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is a great day of fishing for sure. Very nice flat head ! Way to go !!!! I have only fished the Ohio 2 times but would like to fish it a little more after seeing fish like that.


----------



## TURKINATOR56 (May 17, 2016)

Do you snip the spines of the small bait cats?


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

yes I do snip the tips off, but its more for me not to get stuck while reaching in the live well. I don't think the big cats care. Wednesday night I caught a 22 pounder on a channel cat way bigger than the 60 pounder ate. I don't advise bait that big on bottom though, I'd either use a bobber or fish directly under the boat suspended off bottom. Those boogers will work all night and find a snag if there's one anywhere near.


----------

